# Help please - with Buck stove



## Blowin smoke (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi. I bought a house with what I think is a buck stove model 27000? It doesn't say anywhere. I am a total noob to wood burning. My question is does this thing just use a lot of wood or am I doing something wrong? I can load it up and it will be gone in 2 hours. I have to reload it 3 to 4 times a night. I tried shutting the slots in the doors some but it either puts the fire out or does little to nothing to stop the usage. Am I supposed to shut the dampher all the way to the last notch and if so will that make my home and all our clothes smell like smoke. Thanks for understanding what I'm sure to youall is a simple question.


----------



## webbie (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually, those are not simple questions! Wood burning is an art and a science and there are dozens of factors which can have an effect on your heat, smoke and everything else....

That's why we have thousands of questions and answers, articles...and millions of forum posts!

The first thing you must do is figure out if your stove is installed properly, your wood dry, your chimney in good shape and high enough, etc......because the operation of a stove depends on these things and more. Rather than go through them one by one in this thread, take some time to search around the site and forum and find out if you are deficient in some areas. 

Here is the total site search:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/sitesearch

Here are some articles on chimneys and on basics of installation:
https://www.hearth.com/what/specific.php

Once you look around you'll be able to zero in closer to what could be right or wrong with your unit and the installation..then ask away!


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 16, 2013)

webbie said:


> Actually, those are not simple questions! Wood burning is an art and a science and there are dozens of factors which can have an effect on your heat, smoke and everything else....
> 
> That's why we have thousands of questions and answers, articles...and millions of forum posts!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help and response. I just had my chimney and stove inspected and cleaned last week  the guy said everything is good so I believe it's just the lack of experience on my part and am more than willing to remedy that. I looked earlier at a response to a similar question and am currently following those instructions. Said to load the stove with dampher all the way open and the door slots. Let run like that for 15 min then close dampher all the way n keep slots open. Then in 15 min close slots halfway n in another 15 min close them another 50%. Is this correct? And is it ok to close the dampher all the wAy? Will that smell the house up?


----------



## webbie (Dec 16, 2013)

Right...but we (and you) still don't know a LOT of things. Is this installed into a fireplace? Is the chimney lined with stainless? Or is it just slipped in?

Lots of other items......you are on the wrong track asking about how to close and open the dampers because first we have to figure a lot of other stuff out....


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 16, 2013)

webbie said:


> Right...but we (and you) still don't know a LOT of things. Is this installed into a fireplace? Is the chimney lined with stainless? Or is it just slipped in?
> 
> Lots of other items......you are on the wrong track asking about how to close and open the dampers because first we have to figure a lot of other stuff out....


Sorry like I said I'm very new at this. It is installed in a fireplace and lined with stainless. Well, the stove is in a fireplace opening I should say. It is on brick and surrounded by brick on top , bottom, n both sides. I really don't have too much info to give because I honestly don't know what is the right or wrong info and/or benefits and hindrances.


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 16, 2013)

webbie said:


> Right...but we (and you) still don't know a LOT of things. Is this installed into a fireplace? Is the chimney lined with stainless? Or is it just slipped in?
> 
> Lots of other items......you are on the wrong track asking about how to close and open the dampers because first we have to figure a lot of other stuff out....


Also if this helps the maintenance guy said it is double lined with stainless


----------



## webbie (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, that helps.....you should be able to see some of this stuff.

So, you have a fireplace insert which sounds like it is installed with a chimney liner. That's the right way to do it.....here is a pic of something like it.






Of course, we can't see the pipe and if there is a chimney liner - but if you could, it would hopefully look like the one on the left here:





So it's good first to understand what you have!


----------



## webbie (Dec 16, 2013)

In terms of burning, my first advice it to assure yourself that your wood is dry and seasoned. Most wood burners have a moisture meter to make certain of this.

There are some good tips on burning and tending a wood fire here:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/tending_a_wood_fire

With the Buck stove, I'd suggest this - for the first couple of days use it with the damper opened 100%. Pretend it was not there! Use the slide to control the draft and try to burn it with a nice flame on the fire - not smoking and smoldering.  When you become more familiar, you are going to want to close that damper 50-75% during the later stages of the fire - that is, when the wood all turns to glowing coals and there is much less flame. You will get the feel of it after a while.


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 16, 2013)

webbie said:


> In terms of burning, my first advice it to assure yourself that your wood is dry and seasoned. Most wood burners have a moisture meter to make certain of this.
> 
> There are some good tips on burning and tending a wood fire here:
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/tending_a_wood_fire
> ...


That is exactly what my stove looks like. Thank you VERY MUCH for the great info. So I can assume that it's not feasible   to burn throughout the night without having to reload a couple of times?? With the damper open that percent the wood would burn up pretty quick then. That's ok. I do have a furnace. Lol. Just didn't want to use it if I didn't have to. Thank you again very much.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 19, 2013)

I have on that looks like the one in the picture. I can't find a # on it.

One question: Have you installed new gasket around the door and glass, or was the gasket material in good shape? 

Richard


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 19, 2013)

valley ranch said:


> I have on that looks like the one in the picture. I can't find a # on it.
> 
> One question: Have you installed new gasket around the door and glass, or was the gasket material in good shape?
> 
> Richard


No I haven't installed a new gasket but the ones on it look pretty good. I'm getting better burn times now from all the helpful info you all have given me but it's still only around 3 hrs or so. I'm too afraid to pack it full. I'm not sure if that's ok and no one has really told me if it was or not so I'm a pretty safe guy (paranoid if you ask my wife lol) so I haven't tried.


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 20, 2013)

HEY Blowin....
do a search for buck 2800... I just went through all these questions in the last 2 months.hahaha. I am now getting a 6hr plus burn with mine..lot of good info in there///
I, also  was afraid to pack it full through the night... I stack it in tight with the north south direction about 2/3rd full and let her roar...... Its a great stove and love it!good luck!


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> HEY Blowin....
> do a search for buck 2800... I just went through all these questions in the last 2 months.hahaha. I am now getting a 6hr plus burn with mine..lot of good info in there///
> I, also  was afraid to pack it full through the night... I stack it in tight with the north south direction about 2/3rd full and let her roar...... Its a great stove and love it!good luck!


Thanks wAsp. I will be looking that up all day when I get a chance. I assume you meant to write 28000 instead of 2800. But i will check em both.


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> HEY Blowin....
> do a search for buck 2800... I just went through all these questions in the last 2 months.hahaha. I am now getting a 6hr plus burn with mine..lot of good info in there///
> I, also  was afraid to pack it full through the night... I stack it in tight with the north south direction about 2/3rd full and let her roar...... Its a great stove and love it!good luck!


Quick question. I see someone told you to pull your grate out and replace. I have a very large one in mine. Maybe it came original? Heavy duty. Is that ok or should I replace? N if so, do you have any ideas or places to get the correct one?


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 20, 2013)

Ya I was asking how to get a longer burn time,, so the poster said pull the grate and you can stuff more wood in there.... I kept it and starting adding more.. He also recommended fire dogs, which I will buy soon.. but as for now IM happy

Ya 2800 28000 280000000 hahahha I don't know.. Think they were all under the 2800,,, There is a lot of great help here...good luck


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> Ya I was asking how to get a longer burn time,, so the poster said pull the grate and you can stuff more wood in there.... I kept it and starting adding more.. He also recommended fire dogs, which I will buy soon.. but as for now IM happy
> 
> Ya 2800 28000 280000000 hahahha I don't know.. Think they were all under the 2800,,, There is a lot of great help here...good luck


Well this is going to show you how much of an amateur I really am, what is a fire dog? Do you cut your wood real short then to stuff it tight? I'm sorry if these are too many questions and promise this will be my last few ( unless you want me to keep asking lol).


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2013)

Blowin smoke said:


> I'm sorry if these are too many questions and promise this will be my last few ( unless you want me to keep asking lol).



No worrys - that is what this place is all about.  An info exchange, if you will.


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 20, 2013)

HEY IM new to this too... I don't want to lead you the wrong way so please review what others have said on my countless questions lol... The Fire Dogs
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 are lower cut so you can add more wood.. The grate I bought is kinda big so it doesn't allow as much wood..


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

Jags said:


> No worrys - that is what this place is all about.  An info exchange, if you will.


Thanks Jags. You wouldn't happen to know a place I could get a saw horse for cutting 2 ft logs in half (safely) would ya?


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

WASPKFD said:


> HEY IM new to this too... I don't want to lead you the wrong way so please review what others have said on my countless questions lol... The Fire Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine had one in it already. Not sure if it's the original or not. But it's big and beefy. Too nicely made to be newer.


----------



## WASPKFD (Dec 20, 2013)

Blowin smoke said:


> Thanks Jags. You wouldn't happen to know a place I could get a saw horse for cutting 2 ft logs in half (safely) would ya?


 

do ya have a chop saw lol... That's what I did....


----------



## Blowin smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

Blowin smoke said:


> Mine had one in it already. Not sure if it's the original or not. But it's big and beefy. Too nicely made to be newer.





WASPKFD said:


> HEY IM new to this too... I don't want to lead you the wrong way so please review what others have said on my countless questions lol... The Fire Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WASPKFD said:


> do ya have a chop saw lol... That's what I did....


lol. Sure don't. Seen these things online called sawbuck but they all were cutting LONGGG logs.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2013)

Blowin smoke said:


> Thanks Jags. You wouldn't happen to know a place I could get a saw horse for cutting 2 ft logs in half (safely) would ya?


Build yourself a saw buck.  Piece of cake.  There has been many, many posts over the years with some different designs.  Do a little searching to see what would work for you the best, but they are very basic to build.


----------

